
Goodbye AWS: Rolling Your Own Servers with Kubernetes, Part 2 - old-gregg
https://gravitational.com/blog/kubernetes_networking_on_bare_metal
======
positr0n
If the author is reading this, the link to the part 1 is broken.

~~~
iKevinShah
Seems fixed now.

Link for the lazy:
[https://gravitational.com/blog/aws_vs_colocation/](https://gravitational.com/blog/aws_vs_colocation/)

